
Ipbes Scenarios and Models Assessment - loopz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZfcDmtGa9I
======
loopz
2019 report: [https://ipbes.net/news/Media-Release-Global-
Assessment](https://ipbes.net/news/Media-Release-Global-Assessment)

